# Waterworld Autumn 2020



## davholla (Oct 1, 2020)

Maybe soldier fly



IMG_4741Unknown by davholla2002, on Flickr

Mosquito or Gnat pupa on the left and?



IMG_4805LittleandLarge by davholla2002, on Flickr

Mosquito larva




IMG_4795MosquitoLarvav2 by davholla2002, on Flickr

Unknown and mosquito larva



IMG_4834Unknownandmosquito by davholla2002, on Flickr

A bigger view of the unknown creature



IMG_4834Unknownandmosquito by davholla2002, on Flickr

The set up, if you ever want to copy this remember to take some rainwater with you - in case where you are going is cloudy water.




IMG_6802Water by davholla2002, on Flickr


----------



## Donde (Oct 3, 2020)

Getting really macro and what a great set up.


----------



## Space Face (Oct 3, 2020)

What a novel idea.  Good stuff.


----------



## K9Kirk (Oct 4, 2020)

Interesting set-up and great shots.


----------



## davholla (Oct 4, 2020)

Space Face said:


> What a novel idea.  Good stuff.


Well I got it from this book
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Extreme-Close-Up-Photography-Focus-Stacking/dp/1847977197.
The author calls these observation cells.
This is better than a tank because
1) It takes less space
2) It enables you to get closer to the creatures
3) You can take it on a plane

The disadvantage is that it was tricky to get it stable

I took his design and modified it - he suggested using photographic plates (Photographic plate - Wikipedia) - just don't cleaning them is horrible and dangerous, I cut myself when I tried.
I used glass picture frames from the range so much cheaper and easier.
https://www.therange.co.uk/  (For people in other countries there must be similar there).

Which Neil Philips uses for his photographic tanks.
Neil Phillips
His tanks are better than mine for taking photos of newts and fish - a problem that I have not cracked.
However his can't be taken on aeroplanes - mine have been without problems.
Hopefully there will be more creatures in the next pond I try this on (mine is 2 years old but sadly very lacking in life).


----------



## Space Face (Oct 4, 2020)

davholla said:


> Space Face said:
> 
> 
> > What a novel idea.  Good stuff.
> ...




All very interesting stuff there D.  I may give this a go next spring.


----------



## davholla (Oct 4, 2020)

Space Face said:


> davholla said:
> 
> 
> > All very interesting stuff there D.  I may give this a go next spring.
> ...


----------



## Space Face (Oct 4, 2020)

davholla said:


> Space Face said:
> 
> 
> > davholla said:
> ...



Ah, cool.  I'm right by the sea and being in Scotland, I'm kinda used to the cold and wet


----------



## davholla (Oct 4, 2020)

Space Face said:


> Ah, cool.  I'm right by the sea and being in Scotland, I'm kinda used to the cold and wet


Well you could get some really interesting creatures from the sea (e.g crab larvaa) apparently there is an increase in plankton in November.  I would suggest buying Julian Cremona's books they are quite interesting.


----------

